# Escudo Tank with Vivarium Works Background..



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I wanted to try something a little different with my most current enclosure. I decided to give one of the drop in backgrounds from Vivarium Works a try. I chose the Sandstone Rock Pile #1 for this, and I had it colored grey. 

They do drop in really nicely, however, they stick out really far from the back. Scott, who makes these, told me about this and told me I could trim it back. I had some trouble with this because I took quite a bit off.. About 3 inches of thickness. Scott was able to help me with the process of cutting it down. It looked horrible in the beginning, but with his help, I was able to finish it. 

I really like how it turned out. There are lots of shaded nooks and crannies for the frogs to hide in. It was really easy to plant as well. I am not exactly happy with some of my plant choices.. Especially the Calathea in the front right. I can change that this spring though. 

Anyway, I just thought I would post this so some of you could see another example with this background.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the exact same background for my 18x18x24 leuc viv. I too took off about 3" off the back and am wishing I took off more. They are great backgrounds though. very high quality. 

The tank is going to look awesome when all those broms fill out, the escudo should be stoked


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like the plant in the front right personally.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the Calathea. Its such a unique looking plant. How big do those get?


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the comments… I noticed that at the 3 inch mark the background was starting to fall apart just a bit. It seemed like I was cutting too much off in some areas. I wasn't really using the correct type of knife either. The back was torn to shreds and really uneven. Scott's tips really helped me salvage my cutting job. I just had to go back and do some patching with foam once I had it in. 

I really like the look of the plant in the front right as well. I just think it will get too large and make it look funny. If I can maintain the size with trimming I might keep it.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> I love the Calathea. Its such a unique looking plant. How big do those get?


From what I have read it can get fairly large which is my concern. It can grow to the size of a small shrub.. Around 24" or larger. I like the patterning on the leaves.

My main concern isn't really how it looks but keeping it small enough. I really like how it looks.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Note to self... Make backgrounds smaller from now on.

Yea, I'm thinking that what I'll do is cast one of these out, take it to a local shop and have them cut 3" off the back with a bandsaw, take pictures of the smaller size and offer the cut version on the site as well as the full size version. The whole point of these are to be something unique but non-headache inducing, (well for you guys anyways), so I'm thinking that will help avoid this issue in the future. 

Anyways sorry about all trouble and glad it was able to work out for you. Let me know when you're planning your next build and I'll send some freebies your way.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

VivariumWorks said:


> Note to self... Make backgrounds smaller from now on.
> 
> Yea, I'm thinking that what I'll do is cast one of these out, take it to a local shop and have them cut 3" off the back with a bandsaw, take pictures of the smaller size and offer the cut version on the site as well as the full size version. The whole point of these are to be something unique but non-headache inducing, (well for you guys anyways), so I'm thinking that will help avoid this issue in the future.
> 
> Anyways sorry about all trouble and glad it was able to work out for you. Let me know when you're planning your next build and I'll send some freebies your way.


It definitely wasn't your fault… If anything, you saved it from being a complete disaster. I didn't have the best plan when I started cutting so the problems were all on my end. 

This is my favorite background I have done so far. I will definitely be using another one of you backgrounds when I do my next tank. One of that is precut would be fantastic for dummies like me..  I appreciate the offer for the freebies as well.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you post another picture of the whole tank? Do you have any pics of the background in before planting? Thanks


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

mongo77 said:


> Can you post another picture of the whole tank? Do you have any pics of the background in before planting? Thanks


The tank is an exoterra that is 18x18x24 inches. Just about all of the interior space is shown. Is there another angle that you would like to see? Zoomed out a little more maybe? I would be happy to take a couple more photos when I get home.

I'm not sure if I have any photos before it was planted, but I will check after work.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I keep a Calathea in a pot by my front door, it's been there for at least a couple of years, the longest leaves around 14" to 15" and the whole plants stands around 22" high off of the dirt (I just went out and measured it all). I agree it is such a cool plant and many have asked me what it is when they see it. What is the little umbrella looking fern in the front right, I have the same as a volunteer in one of my tanks?


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

markpulawski said:


> I keep a Calathea in a pot by my front door, it's been there for at least a couple of years, the longest leaves around 14" to 15" and the whole plants stands around 22" high off of the dirt (I just went out and measured it all). I agree it is such a cool plant and many have asked me what it is when they see it. What is the little umbrella looking fern in the front right, I have the same as a volunteer in one of my tanks?


Yeah, that seems pretty large for the spot it is in. I will just keep an eye on the calathea and see how big it gets.

The plant that looks like a fern is a Biophytum sensitivum. It is one of my favorite plants for sure. It looks like a fern, but I don't think it actually is. The leaves fold in half as it gets later in the evening and unfold again in the morning. I always like watching it change.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats not a fern, its Biophytum sensitivum. Super cool plant, with a VERY EFFECTIVE seed dispersal technique. Youd better love it! Youre about to have dozens of them soon enough! Send me some seed!!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes they are all over in certain areas of my sons practice field for their football team, they remind me of little umbrella's, very unique. I think the Calathea will be OK for a while and stay smaller, it will spread as much as you let it. I have repotted some for friends and it eventually spread out in the pot from rim to rim. It is a great plant for smaller tree frogs used in the back ground.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

What's the name of the fuzzy plant in the foreground and the peperomia in the background?Both I'm really digging.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

r.avalos said:


> What's the name of the fuzzy plant in the foreground and the peperomia in the background?Both I'm really digging.


If you mean the plant in the bottom left, that is a Begonia staudii. It has really nice textured leaves with the hairs. 

I couldn't tell you which peperomia that is. I can't seem to find the label for it. Maybe somebody else will know it. The stem part is pink, and there is a pinkish hue to the underside of the leaves.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I can say, those rock backgrounds definitely look like they have some nice niches for frogs to hang out and plants to grow. 
I opted to buy individual rocks from Scott and make my own background.

Your tank looks nice. But agreed. I would switch some plants. 
It seems a bit over planted and slightly out of balance. Perhaps smaller species. Make those bromeliads be the focus. Or go bromeless and make that background come to life with some neat ferns and Gesneriads!

Todd


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Tank loos great. I love the rock background. I will have to get one for my next build. Do they have all different sizes? I was wanting to get some mint teribs. in the spring and I think that background would look amazing in a tank with them. 

The Calathea looks amazing though. I think you should keep and and send any trimmings of it my way.


----------

